# kitties



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

and just for fun, some pics from a week or so ago. We walked into the bedroom and spotted this:



















awwwww, cutie kitties









yes, they put themselves there! They're often under the covers somewhere, but not usually both with their heads on the pillow like that! lol!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Aww, they are so cute, our two kitties are on the couch right now cuddling together too










Casper and Boo (reverse order) (and no pun intended lol)


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I love this thread and I love your cats. 

Here's one of my two, taken about a month before the white one (Gizzie) passed away. She was such a great big sister to Mickey. We both miss her.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

jak said:


> Casper and Boo (reverse order) (and no pun intended lol)


LOL! Those are great names.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I am such a cat person. (I love dogs too, don't get me wrong!) 

Here is TomTom, he's an orange long-hair tabby cat. (And happens to be the love my life  lol, he's my boy, and was here before any of the dogs!)


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

What beautiful cats! Your boss is awesome! 4 is my limit, but I would love a Persian, Himalayan or Exotic Shorthair. Booger and Addy like to snuggle under things too.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

and now some pics I got the other night of my dads cat:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

flyingduster said:


>


_He/She is a very pretty cat!_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> awwwww, cutie kitties
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_This is just too precious!_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Marian said:


> I love this thread and I love your cats.
> 
> Here's one of my two, taken about a month before the white one (Gizzie) passed away. She was such a great big sister to Mickey. We both miss her.


_Awwwww.....a long haired white and orange tabby!! My favorite!_


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

*Hi!*


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

omg.... ROFL!!!! Thats a great shot


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow, FD, those pics of your dad's cat should be framed.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

some I just took of Freyja about 10 mins ago:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Wonderful pics of all your kitties. Cats have been a passion of mine all of my life. One of my three is rolling on my chest as I am typing now while purring and chirping to me to pet her. I just got a love bite!! The only time this is a problem is when they stand in front of my face and I have no idea where my fingers are on the keyboard. LOL

_


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _One of my three is rolling on my chest as I am typing now while purring and chirping to me to pet her. I just got a love bite!! The only time this is a problem is when they stand in front of my face and I have no idea where my fingers are on the keyboard. LOL
> 
> _


lol, that sounds exactly like my girl! lol!!


----------

